# Weird body sensations



## Light in the dark (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi, after 2 bad trips i developed dp,dr,hppd. I got some weird sensations i feel like my teeths are verry small. Also my fingers look like baby hands,i got a libido problem sometimes cant get one...other times can,all the vision symptoms like starbust,trails,double,after images,floaters,snow etc.i feel like i dont have a history en cant feel emotions. Need a sleeping pill @ night or i cant sleep,got panick attacks then i feel a warm glow,puppils becoming verry big,tingling in my body,fast heart beat,en so on...its like i get constant flashback from the bad trip it was from truffels then cannabis with the truffels you get the shrinking body effect,big puppils,breathing walls etc. For now i hope you got some advice i wish you all the best with the holidays. Good health,recovery,may all youre wishes coming treu.Sorry for the bad english i am dutch  peace out


----------

